# Can anyone recommend ...



## cowgirl16 (15 July 2017)

a decent DIY yard in the in the Radstock/Bath/Frome area? 1 space needed for a quiet gelding.


----------



## Seville (16 July 2017)

What a pity you don't want near Glos!! I am advertising a space for a diy on here and so far no replies.


----------

